# Gyorgy Kurtag



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

EDaddy said:


> http://postimage.org/
> 
> Listening to an especially creepy, evil-sounding symphony. An artist I've never listened to before and perhaps now I understand why.
> 
> ...


----------

